# "The Letter".



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

From Growing TN.

Regards, Mike

http://growingtennessee.com/features/2017/04/hardest-letter-farmer-could-receive/?utm_source=Growing+Tennessee&utm_campaign=d2ba0727a6-growingtennessee-daily_newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_d75710df8e-d2ba0727a6-296641129


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

That's tough....


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

I hate to see this.


----------



## Smoothy (Apr 26, 2015)

We deliver to hay to a handful of dariy farms and I know it's been big talk. Guys getting real nervous. None of our customers have been cut yet but nobody feels safe anymore. We heard another milk plant was dumping up to 49 loads a week down the drain in hopes they wouldn't have to start cutting producers, but as a company you can't go on doing that very long. Funny thing is cheese and milk haven't gotten any cheaper in the store. Lower those prices and get people buying.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

But im wondering what the actual terms of the contract/ trade deal were


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Smoothy said:


> We deliver to hay to a handful of dariy farms and I know it's been big talk. Guys getting real nervous. None of our customers have been cut yet but nobody feels safe anymore. We heard another milk plant was dumping up to 49 loads a week down the drain in hopes they wouldn't have to start cutting producers, but as a company you can't go on doing that very long. Funny thing is cheese and milk haven't gotten any cheaper in the store. Lower those prices and get people buying.


Could it be that prices are already low enough that lowering more really wouldn't gain new buyers or cause buyers to by more?


----------



## Smoothy (Apr 26, 2015)

That's a good point I guess people are already spending money for it not gonna rally a bunch more buyers makes sense.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Teslan said:


> Could it be that prices are already low enough that lowering more really wouldn't gain new buyers or cause buyers to by more?


No doubt....short shelf life and there is a limit on how much one can consume at any price.

Regards, Mike


----------



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

The article falls short. As Bgriffen856 says, it never explains why Canada will no longer buy milk.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

NewBerlinBaler said:


> The article falls short. As Bgriffen856 says, it never explains why Canada will no longer buy milk.


This article is a followup to several previous articles that have given more details....some which have been posted on here. Google.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Waldo (Apr 29, 2016)

Thanks Mike and dawg for birthday wish having problems posting on chat line at the moment, you know you,re getting older when you have to get hands and toes out to work out how old you are.congratulations mike on the poulation increase..I have a top camping spot on the river good fishing and really quiet.a mate and his family have come over for easter weekend to camp.BEST part the young kids no computer games ,having a great time running around .you know until you have someone over enjoying what I take for granted you don't realized what you have well if you blokes would like to have a few cold ones or even something stronger for me enjoy


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Nothing I enjoy more than the grandkids.....you're welcome, hope you had a great day! Enjoy your posts on the site....


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

While sitting in the tractor planting hay yesterday looking at a small empty dairy soon to have cows I was thinking about this article. Thinking on how heartbreaking that letter be must for the dairy owners. So limited in who they can sell milk to. Then all of a sudden have a bunch of cows, some owned and some making payments on, that now they have to do something with and do something almost immediately. All the money spent on milking equipment, barns, corrals, some paid for some making payments.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Enjoy yourself Waldo!....and Happy Easter!

Regards, Mike


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Smoothy said:


> That's a good point I guess people are already spending money for it not gonna rally a bunch more buyers makes sense.


Yeah, there's an old saying, and it pretty much cuts across ALL the lines in agriculture, no matter what you grow, raise, or produce.

"Cutting the price of milk in half doesn't mean that people will buy twice as much of it".

Retail milk prices have gone up over the last several years, and we've cut the amount of milk we buy and use. There was a time when we went through about 3 gallons or so a week-- now we're down to between 1 and 2. If prices get higher, we CAN cut it back to 1, or less. If it gets a lot cheaper though, we probably wouldn't go back to using a lot more than 2 though... we've just cut the amount we drink of it and are used to using less now. Might go to 3 every 10 days or something, but even if the price went back to a dollar and a half a gallon, I couldn't see us using more than that.

Same thing with corn, beans, cotton, wheat, beef, pork, chicken, eggs, or whatever else you're producing... people can only use SO MUCH of it and if it's cheaper they'll use MORE, but not WAY, WAY more!

Later! OL J R


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

http://www.cbc.ca/news/world/dairy-farmers-wisconsin-trump-1.4081391


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

We have a lot of shit to worry with right now with terrorism, n Korea and the like......seems kinda trivial to be voicing concern over milk problems but it appears the problem may be over production, won't be the first time that has happened to the American farmer....on the bright side, it's good to see that the Prez actually knows that milk prices are in the tank...


----------

